# PTA of CFA + Thrombectomy



## amym (Jun 7, 2013)

I have not had to code these in a while but it looks like 37225, correct? 

PROCEDURE PERFORMED: 
1.  Aortogram. 
2.  PTCA of common femoral artery. 
3.  Thrombectomy of common femoral artery. 

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL: 
After informed consent was obtained, the patient was brought to the 
imaging suite where over a 0.035 wire, a 5-French Omni flush catheter 
was advanced from the left femoral artery across the aorta into the 
right femoral artery.  Angiography was done as of from here extending 
into the lower extremities.  At this point, the patient tolerated the 
procedure well.  Following this, the patient underwent PTCA. 

FINDINGS IN DETAIL: 
1.  Left common iliac artery is patent with mild luminal 
irregularities. 
2.  Right common iliac artery is patent with mild luminal 
irregularities. 
3.  Right common femoral artery is 100% occluded and reconstituted at 
the level of the SFA. 
4.  Right common femoral artery is patent with no significant disease. 
5.  Right popliteal artery is patent with no significant disease. 
6.  There is a 3-vessel run off distally all the way to the ankle. 

PERCUTANEOUS TRANSLUMINAL CORONARY ANGIOPLASTY IN DETAIL: 
Initially over a wire and using a Quick-Cross, the wire was advanced 
to the common femoral artery.  Following this, a Viance catheter was 
advanced over _____ wire and used to cross the lesion.  However, this 
was unsuccessful.  Subsequently, an M-wire was used with considerable 
difficulty used to cross the lesion and advanced distally, and after 
successful placement of the wire, a PTA balloon was inserted and used 
to dilate the lesion.  Subsequently, a TurboHawk catheter was used to 
perform rotational atherectomy of the common femoral artery.  The 
patient tolerated the procedure well.  PTA balloon was reinserted and 
successful angioplasty was performed. 

PROCEDURE SUMMARY: 
1.  Successful angioplasty of CTO of common femoral artery. 
2.  Status post atherectomy of CTO of her right common femoral artery.


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes you are correct.


----------

